# Nitrous Questions???



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I have been playing in the mud runs that they have locally and have decided that I should get a nitrous kit. I have run many of kits from your standard plate system to a pro fogger on small block and big block chevys with no problem. How much different is it on a wheeler? It is going on a 727 grizzly that I built. The engine has a JE forged piston and a good bottom. I was wondering if a 25 horse shot would be to much? The kit im getting is from NOS. I talked to the today and was going to get the single cylinder kit but they recommend the twin cylinder kit because of the way the intake is made on the grizzly. So what does everyone think and have any tuning advice. Im carbureted not EFI. Thanks again


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Wet or dry kit ? How is your fuel fuel system set up ? Where are you planning to install the nozzle ? Air box, or drill and tap the head ? There's a ton of variables on a bike , I'm running 250 hp wet - 3 stage progressive pro fogger on my busa, I at one time had a 14 hp dry nozzle drilled and tapped into my turbo inlet to cool the hot air charge along with meth/ water injection that worked out beautifully , give some more info on your build , I bet it can be managed and work out well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You can run up to about a 40 shot and still be ok, any more than that and you have to have the mods and motor work to compensate for it. You will also have to watch it because sometimes the nitrous will lean it out, and lean is mean "for a little while" LOL.. The foggers work "ok" but installing the nozzles in the intakes is the way to go. Also, unless you are just dead set on a NOS system, check out the Boss Noss systems, they are awsome sytems. The way they are setup you will stand alot less chance of running it lean, they are fully adjustable, and ALOT easier to setup. There is one for sale on KR for $400 I believe. And the Boss Noss runs off of the 12v system of the bike instead of seperate batteries. I will be adding one of these on mine in the near future. Like Browland stated, give us a little more info on how your bike is set up. As far as tuning, well you'll need an 02 bung in the exhaust and an A/F gauge to get it right, LM1, LC1, etc...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Boss noss ftw in my opinion. Very nice setup and easy install


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Tbe system that I ordered was a twin cylinder wet system. NOS recommended the twin kit because of the way the intake is made on the grizzly. It is a 660 bored stroked ported and polished to athe 755 not a 727 as I said in the origanal post.Put a forged JE piston in it just incase I wanted to do this. It has a penland pro pipe Gorilla axles milled cluthes 500 rpm starter springs.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lean is actually safer than rich with nitrous, provided you don't have too much timing. - Not having much (if any) timing control on these quads is the biggest limitation for n2o usage. 

The cats are kinda of a different ball game when it comes to n2o, simply because the factory spark advance is very minimal thus they really respond to it & have a fairly big tuning window. - I have not messed with a yami enough myself to say how efficient the chamber & timing are from the factory. 


A wet shot below the carb is likely the simplest/easiest to tune system. Provided the carb is current tuned well for the motor, *don't touch it*. The nitrous tuning on a wet system is done via each jet(nitrous and/or fuel) and/or the fuel pressure. When the nitrous comes on, it will displace some of the air flow through the carb, thus lessening the fuel pulled from the carb accordingly as well. - I would want to look very closely at the intake & would more than likely NOT want to to run two nozzles with the relatively small shot we're talking about here. The corresponding jets to only flow 25ish hp through two fogger nozzles would be tiny, thus exponentially increasing the chances of clogging one up. 




browland has done far more than me with "smaller" motors. My experience is race BBC's, but far from just the system's "jetting chart"(aka the mostly worthless info in the little booklet you get with a kit).


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

I have ro agree with you on the tuning manual it is a joke. The reason that I had to go with the twin kit is because the intake has 2 runners and there was no way to center 1 nozzle. The kit is adjustable from 9 to 18 horse so thats 18 to 36 supposed horse on a single according to NOS. So I guess it will be middle of the road on flow.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotcha, that makes sense. - I would use the filtered fittings on the inlets to the solenoids & check them every 2-3 bottles of useage just to make sure everything stays clean. 

NO thread tape during assembly, liquid thread sealer only & use sparingly. 





First stage on my car is the littlest kit & it's around 300...then the other two stack on, lol.


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

O yes most defently on the filters. Alway checked them after 2I bottles. The most nitrous that I ever flowed was a 350 horse plate off the line then 500 horse fogger on a proggresive controler on a 598 bbc. Good ride if I must say


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't used to be big on nitrous, but we've had fun with it on a few combos now. Need to get the mustang we're currently running gone so that I can get back in the camaro with the 1471 hi-helix.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Gotcha, that makes sense. - I would use the filtered fittings on the inlets to the solenoids & check them every 2-3 bottles of useage just to make sure everything stays clean.
> 
> NO thread tape during assembly, liquid thread sealer only & use sparingly.
> 
> ...


I bet that's a heck of a rush too !


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> I didn't used to be big on nitrous, but we've had fun with it on a few combos now. Need to get the mustang we're currently running gone so that I can get back in the camaro with the 1471 hi-helix.


I miss the big irons, it's been quite few years since I was in a car . My last drag car was 66 chevelle with a 496 bbc and 375 hp single stage . I don't remember if there were even progressive controllers around back then lol . I never could get in the 8's . I THOUGHT bikes would be cheaper to go faster lol, wrong there too!

Nice set up bud ,


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

tate said:


> Tbe system that I ordered was a twin cylinder wet system. NOS recommended the twin kit because of the way the intake is made on the grizzly. It is a 660 bored stroked ported and polished to athe 755 not a 727 as I said in the origanal post.Put a forged JE piston in it just incase I wanted to do this. It has a penland pro pipe Gorilla axles milled cluthes 500 rpm starter springs.


If you are going to run a wet system you will need an external fuel source, at least I would think compared to the vacuum operated stock pump. And probably a regulator for it as well . I can also tell you the Farther away from the head you can get the nozzle the better. I have a carpenter head on my prostrate bike that is drilled in each cylinder for nozzles and I actually make more power on a spray bar set up with runners going into each throttle body. Old pro mod buddy taught me that , and it works. That being said,go with one nozzle, you will have to mod the air box, but you will love it. Idk what kind of lines came in the kit but if it's the steel braided I wouldn't even open the box. I use push connectors and flexible tubing . I'm sure up has seen this type, it's I believe 1/8th inch lines. They push right into a fitting and can not be pulled back out until the release is pressed, saves space, weight, and super fast. Only lines you will have that are steel braided are from the bottle to the solenoid. I'll snap some pics in a bit , gotta get kids from school real quick


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

tate said:


> O yes most defently on the filters. Alway checked them after 2I bottles. The most nitrous that I ever flowed was a 350 horse plate off the line then 500 horse fogger on a proggresive controler on a 598 bbc. Good ride if I must say


Tate what kind of car are you running?


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Almost did the 598 with a PSI 14-71 and alcohol but my salary would allow it. Don't have any of the engines or buggys left now. Amazing what a divorce will take or make you sell!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

tate said:


> Almost did the 598 with a PSI 14-71 and alcohol but my salary would allow it. Don't have any of the engines or buggys left now. Amazing what a divorce will take or make you sell!!


Brutha I know the divorce thing , sux bad. My child support was higher than my mortgage for almost 11 years. Talk about a major raise when she came to live with ole dad last year  I had the infinite plan to make my last child support payment to her mother in pennies lol . I thought it would be a trip to know she had to roll 1150.00$ in all f'n pennies ! Then sign and write a social on each roll! I'm laughing again lol . Oh well , now I laugh each Monday she goes to the mailbox and calls askin for help ! Ha! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my set up ...





















On the inside of the box are 4 each billet tubes 6 inches long threaded on each nozzle going into the throttle bodies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to run mud drags. Had a tube framed CJ5 streached 4' on the front with 44" cut boggers on the back and 35" boggers on the front. Fun ride across the mud


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice set up. Thanks for the idea a out the pennies. Going to have to do that. Bet she will do some real good raving but it will look good on her.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's definitely a fun but expensive hobby(aren't all the fun ones?). - We run Outlaw 10.5, but ain't been competitive since it went past mid 4's. If you look at my n2o motor pic you'll figure out that it's also injected alky, first stage is dry then the next two come on wet with 118nos gas. - Those systems hit & it will boogie, but it ain't nothin' like that big roots. 



For a smaller shot like this the soft line kits are definitely A LOT easier to work with. I second the reccomendation of a seperate electric fuel pump & the typical Holley 12-803 regulator. Have the pump come on when you arm the system, then everything is ready when you hit the button. I also second keeping it as far up the runner as possible, as the longer runner length between the valve & nozzle allows for better atomization & thus more power.


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

The Holley kit comes with a fuel pump so im all set there. When I wire up the fuel pump I always have it wired to the arming switch. Have seen to many people put it on another switch or on the WOT switch and blow stuff up. I have been toying with the idea of spraying the mixture through the carb to give it more time to mix but I just don't dare to do it. Thanks for all the input. It has been truly helpful. You guys are the best!!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Spraying through the carb can mess with the a/f ratio of the carb itself, making tuning very finiky. - Spraying above the throttle body works for EFI, but would be a pita with a carb.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> Thanks guys, it's definitely a fun but expensive hobby(aren't all the fun ones?). - We run Outlaw 10.5, but ain't been competitive since it went past mid 4's. If you look at my n2o motor pic you'll figure out that it's also injected alky, first stage is dry then the next two come on wet with 118nos gas. - Those systems hit & it will boogie, but it ain't nothin' like that big roots.
> 
> 
> 
> For a smaller shot like this the soft line kits are definitely A LOT easier to work with. I second the reccomendation of a seperate electric fuel pump & the typical Holley 12-803 regulator. Have the pump come on when you arm the system, then everything is ready when you hit the button. I also second keeping it as far up the runner as possible, as the longer runner length between the valve & nozzle allows for better atomization & thus more power.


Def expensive , I ran outlaw prostreet a couple seasons until the regs changed three seasons in a row , when the flat slick and slider clutch werent allowed that put my with pro mod / top fuel class. I ditched the sissy bars and the class and started grudge racing . What kind of hp are you making to be running those times? I'm right at 600 on my 400 lbs bike and run 6.90's . I can't imagine the rush of running 5 second 1/4 much less 4 ! You da man! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> Spraying through the carb can mess with the a/f ratio of the carb itself, making tuning very finiky. - Spraying above the throttle body works for EFI, but would be a pita with a carb.


Yeah thats what I was thinking it would be a hand full to tune for sure. I will keep you all posted on the out come thats for sure. Even thou the run isnt until the 30th of this month but it gives me time to test and tune. I know that somewheres there has to be a gremlin hiding in there just waiting to jump out so i'll try to shake him out before race day. Hope that you all have a great weekend. I'm working nights this weekend so no riding for me. Have a safe and happy one


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

browland said:


> Def expensive , I ran outlaw prostreet a couple seasons until the regs changed three seasons in a row , when the flat slick and slider clutch werent allowed that put my with pro mod / top fuel class. I ditched the sissy bars and the class and started grudge racing . What kind of hp are you making to be running those times? I'm right at 600 on my 400 lbs bike and run 6.90's . I can't imagine the rush of running 5 second 1/4 much less 4 ! You da man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nitrous combo we run at around 2500lbs +/- pending the requirements for the race we're at. It makes somewhere in the neighborhood of 1600hp. - The blown combo will be run around 2700 again pending requirement, the baseline tune from FIE will have us around the 2k hp mark. 

As of right now we're in the 4.7x range with a lot of cars in the 4.3-4.4 range and a handful of the top guys vieing to be the first to go 4.0x in competition(a couple have done it while testing). 


I make an occassional grudge run w/o the sissy sticks, first time I did I took to much power out at the hit; it dead hooked and I knocked the bumper off.......lol.


----------

